# You maniacs! You blew it all up! (Forumspy is gone)



## Prydogga (Oct 24, 2012)

I imagine myself to be one of very few who use forumspy, but it's the best thing ever, and as of this morning, when trying to use it I just get redirected to the main forum.

So if this was intentional, (Alex?) please bring it back! For the good of humanity!


----------



## Alex (Oct 24, 2012)

Click on the "spy" link on top-right, or visit the homepage for live feeds.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 24, 2012)

Oooh, thanks Alex! I'll just have to update my bookmarked URL.


----------



## Swyse (Oct 25, 2012)

This thread has changed my life for the better.


----------



## brynotherhino (Oct 25, 2012)

I had no idea this existed!! Not good for my research paper.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 25, 2012)

I LOVE the live feed. I just keep it open in a tab and don't have to refresh threads all the time.


----------



## FireInside (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow that's awesome. Learn something new everyday!


----------



## MetalDaze (Oct 26, 2012)

I noticed that popped up on the home page the other day. It's interesting to see how much activity this place gets.


----------

